# Reheating pulled pork in the oven



## chris1237 (Jun 10, 2006)

I need to reheat pulled pork for a sort of gig on the 17. I plan to cook about 40lbs of pork. I was hoping to cook thurs or friday. The person I am cooking for wants it divided up into 1/5 in tin pans. So she can reheat it in the oven. Do any of you know how to reheat it in the oven.

Chris


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2006)

Chris, spritz it with a little apple juice, cover with foil and heat it in a 250* oven. Open the trays every now and then to mix all around and add a bit more apple juice if it looks a little dry.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 10, 2006)

40# of raw bone in butts should yield about 18-20# of finished (approximately) pulled pork, The Food Saver is the best way to go, Package in 5-6# bags and reheat in simmering water. I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND having the customer reheat it in a pan in the oven at all, They will dry it out or if you add any sauce, apple juice, exc, it WILL turn to mush. Try it and see if I'm wrong. The average schmuck has not a clue when it comes to reheating barbecue in the oven. They can also reheat Food Saver bags in the microwave, It's much safer for the product and customer, Plus it's just like it came off the pit!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Chris, spritz it with a little apple juice, cover with foil and heat it in a 250* oven. Open the trays every now and then to mix all around and add a bit more apple juice if it looks a little dry.



I have to disagree Nick. What your making is pork mush.If it works for you great, I end up with pork mush. YUCK!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2ta5jtu5]Chris, spritz it with a little apple juice, cover with foil and heat it in a 250* oven. Open the trays every now and then to mix all around and add a bit more apple juice if it looks a little dry.



I have to disagree Nick. What your making is pork mush.If it works for you great, I end up with pork mush. YUCK!   [/quote:2ta5jtu5]

All you have to do is keep an eye on it. Just keep checking it and it works fine. (at least for me.)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have tried it in a regular oven be it gas convection, regular gas, convection electric, and regular electric, on the pit and in a gas smoker. What am I doing wrong? You would think after 10 years of playing of pulled pork I could get it right. No luck for me, What's the deal? I know your instructions are simple, ( that's no problem for me, K.I.S.S ) I just never had any success. When I do a Food Saver bag in water, it comes out great. Another mystery of barbecue?  :grin: The average schmuck has not a clue when it comes to reheating barbecue in the oven.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 10, 2006)

I vac pac, put some apple juice in, freeze.  On reheat, I nuke 'em in the bag.  all thet juice comes back to life and makes things really really good.  i actually like it better on the reheat.  Not as tired and not smelling smoke for 18 hours.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Work smarter, NOT harder.     :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I vac pac, put some apple juice in, freeze.  On reheat, I nuke 'em in the bag.  all thet juice comes back to life and makes things really really good.  i actually like it better on the reheat.  Not as tired and not smelling smoke for 18 hours.


This is exactly how I do mine but I sometimes add a bit of rub in with the AJ before freezing.  Bark takes a bit of a hit but I'm very happy with this method.


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 10, 2006)

How long does it take to reheat in the foodsaver bag in the microwave if it is a 4lbs bag? Also do I have to cut a hole in the bag. Before I put it in the microwave. 

Thanks for the advice
Chris


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 10, 2006)

Also about how long will it keep warm.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> I need to reheat pulled pork for a sort of gig on the 17. I plan to cook about 40lbs of pork. I was hoping to cook thurs or friday. The person I am cooking for wants it divided up into 1/5 in tin pans. So she can reheat it in the oven. *Do any of you know how to reheat it in the oven.*
> Chris






			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I have tried it in a regular oven be it gas convection, regular gas, convection electric, and regular electric, on the pit and in a gas smoker. What am I doing wrong? You would think after 10 years of playing of pulled pork I could get it right. No luck for me, What's the deal? I know your instructions are simple, ( that's no problem for me, K.I.S.S ) I just never had any success. When I do a Food Saver bag in water, it comes out great. Another mystery of barbecue?  :grin: The average schmuck has not a clue when it comes to reheating barbecue in the oven.



I also use foodsavers, so no reason to jump down my throat! If you would read his post, he asks HOW TO RE- HEAT IN THE OVEN! THAT"S HOW I WOULD RE-HEAT IN THE OVEN! I'm not questioning your ability to cook, just your ability to read!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 10, 2006)

There are worse things than being an average schmuck.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh Well.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also use foodsavers, so no reason to jump down my throat! If you would read his post, he asks HOW TO RE- HEAT IN THE OVEN! THAT"S HOW I WOULD RE-HEAT IN THE OVEN! I'm not questioning your ability to cook, just your ability to read![/quote:302cya6s] 
Do what ya want.
Yours truly,
The Schmuck, Me. That's it, I'm out of here! :badpoke:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Chris, I keep my bags sealed in order to keep the moisture in.  I've never done 4 pound bags ~ Only 1 to 2.  Reheating times will depend on the microwaves power setting and it's wattage.  Also, don't walk away and leave it ~ I did that once and the bag was blowing up like a ballon!  If I'm in a hurry, I'll start out on full power for maybe a minute, feel it, turn it over and go again at maybe 50%.  I just keep going a little at a time and feel the meat often to see how the center is doing.  A 1 to 2 pound bag doesn't take me more than 3 to 5 minutes.  Uncle Bubba has probably done larger sizes and can chime in.  BTW, since you're doing 4 pound bags, reheating in boiling water may be an option for you.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 10, 2006)

I reheated some pulled chicken last night.  Two small foodsaver bags in boiling water for less than thirty min.  Came out great.  

p.s. Chris,  I like the responses here better than the advice given over at the other place :grin:


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. The way it looks now it seems like the best way to reheat it in this satuation is to boil it. I plan to talk to the person some time soon to see if she wants to do it this way.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 10, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":im1rrk5s]I vac pac, put some apple juice in, freeze.  On reheat, I nuke 'em in the bag.  all thet juice comes back to life and makes things really really good.  i actually like it better on the reheat.  Not as tired and not smelling smoke for 18 hours.


This is exactly how I do mine but I sometimes add a bit of rub in with the AJ before freezing.  Bark takes a bit of a hit but I'm very happy with this method.[/quote:im1rrk5s]

Mine will have already had rub added to it at that point.  Grind it a little xtra long to a fine powder to get rid of the "crunchies" and wash it in with some AJ.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 10, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Chris, I keep my bags sealed in order to keep the moisture in.  I've never done 4 pound bags ~ Only 1 to 2.  Reheating times will depend on the microwaves power setting and it's wattage.  Also, don't walk away and leave it ~ I did that once and the bag was blowing up like a ballon!  If I'm in a hurry, I'll start out on full power for maybe a minute, feel it, turn it over and go again at maybe 50%.  I just keep going a little at a time and feel the meat often to see how the center is doing.  A 1 to 2 pound bag doesn't take me more than 3 to 5 minutes.  Uncle Bubba has probably done larger sizes and can chime in.  BTW, since you're doing 4 pound bags, reheating in boiling water may be an option for you.



Can't help you here.  My wife is VP of food storage at our house.  We pac in 1 lb packages for simplicity's sake and also because i sell it in 1 lb bags.  Never a question how much is there.  For four of us 1 lb is usually enough for a quick dinner.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> I need to reheat pulled pork for a sort of gig on the 17. I plan to cook about 40lbs of pork. I was hoping to cook thurs or friday. The person I am cooking for wants it divided up into 1/5 in tin pans. So she can reheat it in the oven. Do any of you know how to reheat it in the oven.
> 
> Chris



Chris all of the suggestions here are right on, but remember to give the customer what they ask for.  If she asked for it in pans, give it to her in pans.  People want convenience.  The foodsaver methods will definitely give you the freshest results, but you can get darn near identical results reheating in the oven in the pans.  

When you pull it if you plan on saucing it, do it then and put it in the pans.  Otherwise add a little AJ as the others have stated and put it in the pans.  But do not over fill the pans (I learned this yesterday) leave room to toss the meat.  Put the pans in a 300 degree oven/grill/pit foiled.  After about 15-20 minutes remove the foil and toss the meat.  All you wanna do is warm the meat through, you don't wanna get it pipping hot or you will end up overcooking and it will get mushy or dry out.

Hope this helps, good luck on your gig!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":30g76m03]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also use foodsavers, so no reason to jump down my throat! If you would read his post, he asks HOW TO RE- HEAT IN THE OVEN! THAT"S HOW I WOULD RE-HEAT IN THE OVEN! I'm not questioning your ability to cook, just your ability to read![/quote:30g76m03] 
Do what ya want.
Yours truly,
The Schmuck, Me. That's it, I'm out of here! :badpoke:[/quote:30g76m03]

Must be a Western New York thing!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":b3w3tie3][quote="Nick Prochilo":b3w3tie3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also use foodsavers, so no reason to jump down my throat! If you would read his post, he asks HOW TO RE- HEAT IN THE OVEN! THAT"S HOW I WOULD RE-HEAT IN THE OVEN! I'm not questioning your ability to cook, just your ability to read![/quote:b3w3tie3] 
Do what ya want.
Yours truly,
The Schmuck, Me. That's it, I'm out of here! :badpoke:[/quote:b3w3tie3]

Must be a Western New York thing![/quote:b3w3tie3] [-X


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I spoke with her and it turns out her oven broke so the food saver bags in the water look like the way we are going to go. 

Thanks for the advice
Chris


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 12, 2006)

Tell her to rent one of those steam table things.  #-o Or to serve it cold like they do up in Minnesota!
Dave


----------

